# (Resolved) Nero Express Out of Memory



## RPhox (Apr 21, 2001)

I just bought an LG 52x24x52 burner which came with Nero Express and installed both with no probs. (Replacing an old Toshiba Combo). I even burned a disc of MP3 with no problems.

But every subsequent effort failed at the point where I tried to "Add" a file for burning. As soon as I highlight the desired file and click on the Add button, I get an "Out of Memory" Error and the program hangs!!!!

I don't know if it is a Windows error, Nero error or hardware.

Any and all suggestions are appreciated

RFox
Pentium III
256 RAM
Windows XP Pro


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Do you get this error message:

Not enough memory to copy this CD. The available space is x MB. It needs y MB.

If so, do you have Norton Unerase on your pc? If you do, disable it when burning.

If you don't, lets see what you have running:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## RPhox (Apr 21, 2001)

no. I get the simple error "Out of Memory" and it occurs when I am selecting the file that I want to burn. I haven't even started the actual burn process. then Nero hangs and I have to use the task manager to close it.

here's the startup:

ccApp	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccapp.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ccRegVfy	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccregvfy.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ctfmon.exe	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe	RFOX-161I6RKCY5\Main	HKU\S-1-5-21-1343024091-839522115-1708537768-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
desktop	desktop.ini	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	RFOX-161I6RKCY5\Main	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	.DEFAULT	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	All Users	Common Startup
EPSON Stylus C42 Series	c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\e_s10ic2.exe /p23 "epson stylus c42 series" /o6 "usb001" /m "stylus c42"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
FreeRAM XP	"c:\documents and settings\main\downloads\freeram xp pro 1.22.exe" -win	RFOX-161I6RKCY5\Main	HKU\S-1-5-21-1343024091-839522115-1708537768-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Office	c:\progra~1\micros~2\office10\osa.exe -b -l	All Users	Common Startup
NeroCheck	c:\windows\system32\\nerocheck.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Rundll16	c:\windows\rundll16.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
RunWindowsUpdate	c:\windows\uptodate.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Thanks


----------



## RPhox (Apr 21, 2001)

BTW, I just found this in the Window Error Reporting Section :

4/11/2003 10:02 PM	Application Hang	Hanging application nero.exe, version 5.5.9.9, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.&#x000d;&#x000a;


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets see...

ccApp: Part of Norton AntiVirus 2003 . Auto-protect and E-mail check will not function without this. Keep

ccRegVfy: Part of Norton AntiVirus 2003 . Auto-protect and E-mail check will function without this. Not needed.

ctfmon.exe: CTFMon is involved with the language/alternative input services in Office XP. CTFMON.exe will continue to put itself back into MSConfig when you run the Office XP apps as long as the Text Services and Speech applets in the Control Panel are enabled. Not required if you don't need these features. For more info on ctfmon see here .

http://support.microsoft.com/suppor...ctfmon&rnk=1&src=DHCS_MSPSS_gn_SRCH&SPR=OFFXP

CTFMON can be disabled from Control Panel, Text & Speech Services

EPSON Stylus C42 Series: Required for an interface to some versions of MS Word to ensure that some fonts are printed correctly. Start it manually if required.

FreeRAM XP: Some users swear by memory management utilities such as FreeRAM XP Pro but others say you don't need them - especially if you have Win98 or WinME. See this article and make up your own mind:

http://www.aumha.org/a/memmgmt.htm

Microsoft Office: Resource hog that launches common MS Office components to help speed up the launch of Office programs. Some users claim there's no difference with or without it but it isn't required anyway.

NeroCheck: Associated with "Nero Burning Rom" CD writing software. Used to install/control Nero driver nerocd2k.sys. Required only if you use Win2K/XP and login without admin privileges

*Rundll16: Added as a result of any number of VIRUSES!*

RunWindowsUpdate: BrowserAid/BrowserPal foistware:

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/BrowserAid.html

Okay, you have something that points to a virus. Make sure that you have uptodate virus scans, and run Norton. You may also want to run an online scan here:

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

As to the RunWindowsUpdate, go here and download Spybot:

http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/

hit the online tab to search for and download the updates, then shut down and relaunch SpyBot.

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, hit 'Check All', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.

For the other files, go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

eddie


----------



## RPhox (Apr 21, 2001)

thanks for the help but it turns out that the Nero Express that came with the burner was no good. I downloaded a version from the internet and everything works fine.

thanks again


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats good to hear 

eddie


----------



## mikebruce11 (Jan 18, 2002)

I get the SAME friggen problem. But unlike you, downloading different versions has not helped. NERO hanst been ANY help at all. They said my HD was too full that I need a min of 300mb or NERO wont function properly. I have a 60 gig hard drive that has over 40 gigs left. 

PLEASE! Im pulling my hair out.

Win XP
60 GIG HD
Nvidia Gefore 4 ti4200
nero 5.9 (i tried them all)
Soundblaster live


----------



## RPhox (Apr 21, 2001)

I'm using the "illegal" copy of Nero w/o problems. I even tried to install the legal copy on my son's pc and it wouldn't even finish the install.

I also gave up on Nero support. About a month after my original email to them, I got an answer saying that they were sorry it took so long for them to reply - BUT THEY DIDN'T OFFER A SOLUTION! It's no wonder so many people use illegal versions.

You might want to make sure that you clean out the registry of all Nero refs before you install a different version. Sorry I can't be more help.

RFox


----------

